# Looking at girls lustfully



## Jamipat

Matthew 5:28 says,

"But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart."

Now, I don't know if I am right or wrong, but I assume this verse is talking about the stage that you're married, as you commit adultery only if you're married to someone.

How about if you're single and you look at a single woman lustfully. Is it still sinful to do that?


----------



## Class

I've read in a few places online that looking around lustfully in such a way can be seen as committing adultery to even your _future_ wife. When it comes to the Bible, lust/sexual want is kept for marriage.


----------



## Aeroflot

Jamipat said:


> Matthew 5:28 says,
> 
> "But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart."
> 
> Now, I don't know if I am right or wrong, but I assume this verse is talking about the stage that you're married, as you commit adultery only if you're married to someone.
> 
> How about if you're single and you look at a single woman lustfully. Is it still sinful to do that?


It is the force of lust that is the problem itself. Lust is infatuation with a physical object, usually a woman, and it is one of the "idols of the mind," meaning that the focus on God has been replaced with the focus on a physical object. Lust is bad because it diverts attention away from God.


----------



## Syndacus

Your God gave you lust, but let you figure out how much self-control you have to resist those urges.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Everyone sins.


----------



## Kennnie

i do that **** all the time


----------



## BobtheBest

Dunno. I would be even more insecure if I'm worrying about what my future wife is doing, if she even exists.


----------



## laura024

According to the Bible, all of us are already hell-bound. So what does it matter?


----------



## Farideh

Yes it is still sinful to do that.


----------



## Jamipat

laura024 said:


> According to the Bible, all of us are already hell-bound.


Not if we give our lives to Jesus Christ.


----------



## Knowbody

I think everyone does bro


----------



## AtlasS

without religion, it's a savage thing to look at girls this way.....if u can't resist, look at professional porn stars & women who "want u to look in lustful way to them"...but not on every girl in the street !!!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

AtlasS said:


> without religion, it's a savage thing to look at girls this way.....if u can't resist, look at professional porn stars & women who "want u to look in lustful way to them"...but not on every girl in the street !!!


I don't believe this. :no


----------



## persona non grata

Jamipat said:


> Matthew 5:28 says,
> 
> "But I tell you that anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart."
> 
> Now, I don't know if I am right or wrong, but I assume this verse is talking about the stage that you're married, as you commit adultery only if you're married to someone.
> 
> How about if you're single and you look at a single woman lustfully. Is it still sinful to do that?


In the Bible adultery isn't limited to being faithful to your spouse. It basically means any sex act outside of marriage. It's saying that if you look at a girl on the street with lust that you might as well be having sex with her while married to somebody else so far as God is concerned.

I don't agree with it, but the meaning is clear. If you're going to be a Christian, don't do that because you are breaking your code of ethics every time you do.


----------



## TorLin

There's this scripture that I've used.
Job 31:1 “I made a covenant with my eyes 
not to look lustfully at a young woman."


----------



## SuperSky

If you've already sinned just by looking, you might as well go through with the rest of it.


----------



## arnie

Aeroflot said:


> It is the force of lust that is the problem itself. Lust is infatuation with a physical object, usually a woman, and it is one of the "idols of the mind," meaning that the focus on God has been replaced with the focus on a physical object. Lust is bad because it diverts attention away from God.


You should be thanking all these lustful people. Without them, the human race would have died out long ago and you wouldn't even exist!


----------



## unknown123

Did Jesus invent thought crime?


----------



## DubnRun

Pfft its not a sin to lust women if you are single. That's ridiculous. Fair nought though if you are married..


----------



## Ape in space

I'm not a Christian, but I'll throw in my worthless opinion anyway.

Lust can be either an aid to liberation or a source of attachment. It is a powerful motivating force which can drive one to new experiences and perspectives. On the other hand, it can create disharmony and conflict in the mind, and divert one from a full experience of reality. It's for each person to manage his/her lust in such a way that it produces the greatest benefit to his/her mental state.


----------



## rapidfox1

Yeah it's still sinful do that. Ask yourself this, would you want someone to stare at you lustfully?


----------



## DesperateOne

wow, then I must've sinned like a million times already...



rapidfox1 said:


> Ask yourself this, would you want someone to stare at you lustfully?


I probably would  But it will never happen anyway... People tend to look that way at somebody pretty. And I believe, 'stare' is a bit of a strong word, one quick look is enough..kind of like take a picture and then imagine the rest...


----------



## ryobi

What if the women you're looking at lustfully is your future wife???


----------



## mezzoforte

rapidfox1 said:


> Yeah it's still sinful do that. Ask yourself this, would you want someone to stare at you lustfully?


Yeah, I would.


----------



## Jamipat

I did a bit of research long time ago and I found that *it is* sinful to look at a girl lustfully. Basically if you see a smoking hot chick and you start fantasing over her and imagining yourself performing any sexual activity on her, that's sinful as all of that should *only* be for your wife. God created sexual activities/sexual lust for us to *only* perform it on our wives/husbands.



> Ask yourself this, would you want someone to stare at you lustfully?


Honestly, yes. I mean, what man wouldn't.



> What if the women you're looking at lustfully is your future wife???


Good question. I don't think it will be sinful to do that.


----------



## DesperateOne

When these rules were created, did they take into consideration that women would be dressing half naked these days??


----------



## Jamipat

DesperateOne said:


> When these rules were created, did they take into consideration that women would be dressing half naked these days??


God created the rule so he definetely knew that women will be dressing half naked these days.
If you see a woman dress half naked you can just look away.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

bull

its not a sin to look at a girl lustfully, and with how girls dress and look, how can u blame yourself or anyone else?

****, even girls are starting to check girls out nowadays, girls are hot, let's face it... >___> 


actions are actions. thoughts are thoughts. actions come from thoughts. but neither one can be "morally wrong" or "sinful". These are delusions.


----------



## DesperateOne

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> bull
> 
> its not a sin to look at a girl lustfully, and with how girls dress and look, how can u blame yourself or anyone else?
> 
> ****, even girls are starting to check girls out nowadays, girls are hot, let's face it... >___>
> 
> actions are actions. thoughts are thoughts. actions come from thoughts. but neither one can be "morally wrong" or "sinful". These are delusions.


My point exactly..


----------



## somemvp

I at one point in my life genuinely felt convicted for checking out girls.

But yea, far from that point now. I love me some females behinds.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

I always wonder if people notice me checking chicks out

I sure hope not


----------



## VanDamMan

Under Christian doctrine, it is a Sin. Sorry, if you are going to follow it, you need to follow all of it.


----------



## blinds8

Well lust is most emphatically a spiritual term for the drive we have to satisfy our natures for reproduction. Lust can branch out in psychology as well, so we look at women in that vain and I would say if it is becoming a problem seek professional help from a therapist 12-step group such as love and sex addicts anonymous. Lust is only a sin if we act upon it. It is possible to be continually lusting after men or women or other things which can cause envy as well so on so forth so if it's an issue seek help many people have fell according to there actions based on there lusting after sex. It is not abnormal to be a young guy looking at girls that's healthy. I myself like looking at the features girls have to offer not always and it's not a constant state of mind just a nice thing I notice but I am guilty of lusting after some and it is a problem when it happens, I have to pray for the right ideal concerning sex. But I have been in it and coupled with mental illness it can get weird and very unhealthy.


----------



## meeps

rapidfox1 said:


> Yeah it's still sinful do that. Ask yourself this, would you want someone to stare at you lustfully?


umm, yeah.


----------



## The Sorrow

arnie said:


> You should be thanking all these lustful people. Without them, the human race would have died out long ago and you wouldn't even exist!


Lust and attraction is not the same.


----------



## peachypeach

I completely understand this verse, and I have committed sins, I should stop... but sometimes the mind goes wrong, happens to anyone, it's not really a "sexy" thing... i'm just insecure, and spiritually weak right now.


----------



## ilsr

it really sucks to be SA shy and "behaved" about this contradictory idea. even if one refrains from doing so, "regular" guys and the players and PUA's will still look at and even flirt in the same situation. And women expect it. The stats and media reports say women have thousands of flirts or approaches. And media stats say (if totally believed) that something like 80% of the time, meeting or seeing new women, guys would ascertain mateable or not. an example is tv programming and local news with almost always attractive female actors, hosts or co-hosts.


----------



## Freddio42

Lookout, the thought police is about! What a load of rubbish. It is human nature to appreciate beauty and feel desire in this way, it would take uncommon willpower to completely suppress this aspect of our nature. However I don't think it takes much effort to not act on these desires, which is really what counts.

Also, the use of the word 'adultery' here technically suggests that this only applies if you are married, which can probably be expanded to include being in a relationship with someone too, at a push. However in no way does this imply that looking at a woman lustfully is wrong if you are single.


----------



## Kanova

The bible also says that all gays should be stoned to death and that women should shut the hell up and be beneath men. I don't think very many people believe in those particular parts of the bible, why should this one matter so much?


----------



## darkhoboelf

Just commit adultery.Boobs are awesome.


----------



## Royals

The way I see it, there is a big difference between *not doing your best and* *loving your sin* and t*rying your best to overcome sin* *and trying to live by God's word*. You know the difference and God also.

One thing is have *deceiving thoughts in your head* *and not giving in*, but *being face to face with your sin by looking at it and ignoring/overcoming it* is another thing. You can really find out *how strong* *your spiritual strength/faith *is by your abbility to *overcome sin when it's in your face*. I am getting better at it everyday. So thank God everyday when you are able to overcome your weaknesses


----------



## Caterpillar13

only jesus is perfect. We cannot possibly go through life without sinning. It's impossible. But u can make up for these minor sins by believing that jesus loves u and died on the cross for you.


----------



## Royals

Caterpillar13 said:


> only jesus is perfect. We cannot possibly go through life without sinning. It's impossible. But u can make up for these minor sins by believing that jesus loves u and died on the cross for you.


In theory it is possible, because 'through Jesus we are able to overcome anything'. And He is stronger in us than anyone. But in reality, even the prophets and apostles sinned, and Jesus said no man is without sin so all you can do is try your best to overcome and conquer it.


----------

